# So Many Things



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

I really can't over-state how pleased we are with Ilita. She definitely keeps stepping up to the plate. I certainly am not saying she is better trained than any dog out there. I know the professionals and the experienced owners could beat us. But she has taken to her life with enthusiasm and is constantly amazing us with how mature she acts for her mere 7 months. 

David introduced the e-collar to her a little while ago and this has upped both her's and David's freedom when they are outside together, allowing her to either hang close or investigate around the property, but still in sight. There have been challenges that 'proofed' the e-collar conditioning: a neighbor's dog paying an uninvited visit, two horseback riders with dog tagging along, two other loose dogs (one a St. Bernard) paying yet another uninvited visit. Incidentally, that was from the same home whose resident dog has been paying uninvited visits. Yes, I will be having a polite conversation about this. All these instances required no more than a low level tap, one tap, to stop her from giving chase or following and toned down her challenge to the two loose dogs that sent them running. 

But perhaps the ultimate brag is how well she has done with Rusty, the newest member of the family, an 8 week old Pembroke Welsh Corgi. A booming 7 lbs, this little guy is as feisty as they come. Ilita is completely smitten. Checks in on him in his crate at night , first thing in the morning as well as every time she comes in and he has not accompanied her. 

Things were looking so promising that we allowed (heavily) supervised off-lead play. O-M-G! It was hilarious! Rusty gave as good as he got and was not above resorting to his ability to hide under plants (NTS: Need to refence the Picea glauca 'Pendula' for its protection.) It was incredible to watch action taken this fast and to also see how well Ilita controlled her body to miss nailing Rusty. I was watching closely for signs of him being overwhelmed. But when I was ready to step in and call it quits, he would jump back up and go for the attack. They both took very long naps after their escapades. 

I wasn't able to get many good action shots because they were in and out of the frame far faster than I could click.

First off leash play time.








Keeping an eye on him.








Ilita giving a play bow with Rusty running full speed ahead right at her.








Took a break together at Dad's feet.








Went and got a drink together at the bird bath.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That sounds so fun to watch! Llita is turning out to be the perfect dog for you two. Hope your little rascal Rusty continues to be the perfect compliment to your pack


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Adorable!! that little corgi is so cute and looks like a little devil! PS Those mountains get me every time, what a dream


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Beautiful place to raise two puppies! It's wonderful to see the interaction between them, Ilita is so gentle and well behaved! Rusty is just a ball of cuteness!

I actually have a rather bad day today but after seeing these two playing, instantly feel better! Thank you for sharing and please share loads more, lol

May you all have many more joyful years to come!


----------



## jfert (9 mo ago)

Not sure which is better to look at - your pup or the view from your property. Keep the pics and stories coming!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

We are certainly blessed to be living where we are. And have been blessed to have been able to bring these wonderful dogs into our life. They bring you out of yourself and make you focus on what is truly important...providing food and entertainment for them.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Is that view real! Wow, awesome


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Lilita is a testament to the work you've put in! Great photos


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Corgis sure are feisty little dogs! Rusty will definitely keep llita on her toes


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Pembrokes are spicy little guys. My friend had one and the dog is awesome. Congrats


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a friend that has had corgis and GSDs/Mals together and they're well-suited, though you might not think it based on size difference! She even put a BH on one of her corgis, may he rest in peace. Congrats on the new addition, shucks.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Some people forget Corgis were bred to HERD CATTLE, and they therefore have guts to spare! They aren't small dogs, either, when fully grown - they are medium sized dogs with short legs.

Have an e-friend who breeds Cardigans (the OTHER Corgi) so I've learned a lot about them from her.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> They aren't small dogs, either, when fully grown - they are medium sized dogs with short legs.


Actually, interestingly, I never realized this until awhile ago - dogs like corgis and dachshunds aren't breed to have long backs, they're dogs that were selected to have short legs!

(Maybe I'm the only one who didn't know this, but I didn't)


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Fortunately the Corgi folk haven't bred their dogs for the extremes you see in dachshunds. The poor dogs are so low to the ground that the males get frequent bladder infections. When I was working for a vet, we had quite a few come in with paralyzed rear ends, due to the backs being so ridiculously long. 😥 Poor dogs! Due to their issues, I'd never think of buying one. 

Here's a well-bred Cardi:


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> Fortunately the Corgi folk haven't bred their dogs for the extremes you see in dachshunds. The poor dogs are so low to the ground that the males get frequent bladder infections. When I was working for a vet, we had quite a few come in with paralyzed rear ends, due to the backs being so ridiculously long. 😥 Poor dogs! Due to their issues, I'd never think of buying one.
> 
> Here's a well-bred Cardi:


I would have a Corgi...might be interesting doing some hiking trails, but heck, if we can pass Agis over an off-trail crevice then a Corgi should be doable as well! I think they're super cool dogs. Reminds me a bit of Teagan with the coats...all the other dogs we've had have been short coats/stock coats/whatever they're called.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Rusty is too cute. Got a little devilish glint to his eyes.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Rusty definitely does have a devilish glint in his eyes when he is up and at 'em. Then your heart just melts when he goes all soft-eyed with that oh-so innocent look. 

All of the positive comments about how confident and feisty they are are spot on. And is the reason I settled on the Corgi. He is going to have to keep up with big sister in our household and he shows a definite willingness to try his very best. Right now, he just needs to put on some growth and substance to physically handle her exurberance. He has the mental stamina and desire, just needs the physical substance so I can stop having a heart attack watching them play. And, yes, these guys are medium size dogs with short legs. So they have the potential to have the physical substance needed for our daily life. 

I have found it very interesting comparing Ilita's physical development at 8 weeks compared to his. She was way ahead in coordination and ability. He just seems quite a bit more 'delicate'. That may be my perception and over-protectiveness, but taking precautions any way. He certainly has similar nerves and self-confidence, just needs to back that up with the physical substance.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

jarn said:


> Actually, interestingly, I never realized this until awhile ago - dogs like corgis and dachshunds aren't breed to have long backs, they're dogs that were selected to have short legs!
> 
> (Maybe I'm the only one who didn't know this, but I didn't)


Corgis, basset hounds, dachshunds and some other breeds have the same genetic mutation that causes achondroplastic dwarfism. They're the "little people" of the dog breeds.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

SMcN said:


> He certainly has similar nerves and self-confidence, just needs to back that up with the physical substance.


I think in my case, my corgi's lack of substance at 3 yrs old (still just 22lbs.) is why the dynamic works. The corgi will dominance posture or try to herd the shepherd with body slams and aggression and he just does not take her seriously. 

When she first came home at 8 weeks we had put Trickster into a down to finally interact. He was rolling around on his back with legs in the air and mouth open just being a total doofus. Teeny tiny awkward corgi came bounding at him and fell into his open jaws. She squeaked, he flinched, and that was the only time her confidence faltered. 

Moments later, she was giving him **** and it has not stopped.








You are in for so much fun!!!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Hellish said:


> I think in my case, my corgi's lack of substance at 3 yrs old (still just 22lbs.) is why the dynamic works. The corgi will dominance posture or try to herd the shepherd with body slams and aggression and he just does not take her seriously.
> 
> When she first came home at 8 weeks we had put Trickster into a down to finally interact. He was rolling around on his back with legs in the air and mouth open just being a total doofus. Teeny tiny awkward corgi came bounding at him and fell into his open jaws. She squeaked, he flinched, and that was the only time her confidence faltered.
> 
> ...


lol gotta love the spicy tater tots of the herding world!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Rusty's lack of physical substance, weighed in yesterday at a booming 9 lbs, has not inhibited his gunho approach to life. If there is a Corgi Crest somewhere, the motto is probably "Bring it on!" His favorite flirt stick at the moment is Ilita's tail.
She is still incredibly gentle with him. We have only heard a couple of very small squeaks out of him and she instantly backs off and comes back obviously with more care. Whereas, at one time, we heard a loud squeal, look at each other and David said "That was Ilita!" He had latched onto her lip. Let go, but came right back at it. 

Yes, the fun factor in the household, for everyone, has increased considerably!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That reminds me of how Samson and my daughter's Schnauzer used to play. Sometimes he would run at her full speed then skid to a stop inches away and she would shriek like he was killing her. She would hide under a lawn chair and dart out to latch onto his neck and he would plop down and let her win the game. They were hilarious together! Mallie passed away last year:-( When my daughter showed up for a visit without her, Sammy ran to greet her with a quick nose bump then sat by the car waiting for his little friend.Now she and her husband have taken on two! Schnauzer puppies. That will be fun when they finally meet.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The owner of VLK had a Corgi bomb dog when he was in the Secret Service and it retired with him. Cool little dude with lots of spunk. Ed Frauley from Leerburg has a Corgi named Morgi as well. They are on my short list of small dogs.
They seem to fit right in with GSDs


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

David Winners said:


> a Corgi named Morgi


That was almost Mia’s name 😆


----------

